# Teknopunk, Electropunk, etc.



## Julnel (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone someone of you into teknopunk played in squats? Here's some of my knowing (sorry for my eng)
Hope you will like it and have some artists for me.
All the best

https://soundcloud.com/la-voz-rota
https://soundcloud.com/killanation
https://soundcloud.com/neokaoss
https://soundcloud.com/sabotaz-crew

Thanks for your time


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 8, 2016)

i love this stuff, thanks for sharing! i like a lot of the glitchmode recordings stuff which you can find here:


----------



## Julnel (Feb 8, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i love this stuff, thanks for sharing! i like a lot of the glitchmode recordings stuff which you can find here:



So I for the admin attention? ahahah Very nice to meet you! A really great site! Thanks for your link! Do you have more recommendations? I mean something like crusties or punx playing tekno in squats. Not just the common tekno. Glad you liked my link I have more if you need. All the best.


----------



## Julnel (Feb 8, 2016)

Julnel said:


> So I for the admin attention? ahahah Very nice to meet you! A really great site! Thanks for your link! Do you have more recommendations? I mean something like crusties or punx playing tekno in squats. Not just the common tekno. Glad you liked my link I have more if you need. All the best.


got* fucking italian T9


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 13, 2016)

are you familiar with intro5pect? theyre definitely more techno-punk:



also rabbit junk is a personal favorite of mine


----------



## Julnel (Feb 13, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> are you familiar with intro5pect? theyre definitely more techno-punk:
> 
> 
> 
> also rabbit junk is a personal favorite of mine



I dont like them sorry. I prefer something more tekno less punk. Played by comrades. Thanks for your messages!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2016)

Julnel said:


> I dont like them sorry. I prefer something more tekno less punk. Played by comrades. Thanks for your messages!



Well, first off, you literally said the opposite:



Julnel said:


> So I for the admin attention? ahahah Very nice to meet you! A really great site! Thanks for your link! Do you have more recommendations? I mean something like crusties or punx playing tekno in squats. Not just the common tekno. Glad you liked my link I have more if you need. All the best.



And introspect are anarchists and I'm pretty sure are former members of leftover crack, so I'm not sure how much more 'comrade' you can get than that, but whatever.


----------



## fruit is bad for you (Aug 25, 2016)




----------

